# Fish list new 29 gallon



## dawg58 (Jun 16, 2013)

I am a newbie. I am currently cycling a 29 gallon aquarium. I want to know what you think of this list. Too many fish? Good assortment? Ok for beginner? Any suggestions appreciated! I am sure I will be back here many times and you will probably get tired of me. Here goes the list:

6 Dwarf Rainbow
6 Corydoras
6 Lemon Tetras
1 Long Fin Bristlenosed Pleco
1 Dwarf Gouramis

Should you have 1Dwarf Gouramis or 2?
What type of Gouramis is best for community?
Is this list ok temperature wise and should it be around 78F?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This site will help you with compatability,filtration,temp and stocking levels.All around a very useful tool for the fish keeper.
AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor
Just go to site enter your tank and filter size,list fish and quanity you are interested in and they'll give you decent feedback.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Never hesitate to ask when you're not sure doing the fish thing.

I would ditch the rainbows as they are typically not a beginner fish. Greg at selectaquatics.com has some awsome Odessa Barbs, put those rainbows to shame. You may also consider rasboras or other tetras such as Head & Tail Lite. Endlers livebearers or a mix of different platys, no more than 5 would work as well.

As for your pleco, it will need to be fed. I strongly recommend some sort of blanched veggies such as froozen peas, blanched, and cut in half. You will also need at least a small piece of drift wood for the pleco to chew on. If you use veggie tablets, do not over feed, break them into small pieces. None of the other fish in your list will really eat very much green food.

I'd throw in some Mystery or Ramshorn snails to help with clean up.

Good luck and keep the questions coming.
Craig [email protected]


----------



## SomethingGourami (Dec 28, 2012)

DO NOT BUY DRAWF GOURAMI, they may be cute but they are inbreed and will die quickly. Trust me.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think your stocking is a little ambitious. It is better to try and be at 85% stocked vs making one tiny mistake and now my fish are dying. Understocking just a tad gives you a little wiggle room for a hiccup. Many new aquarists every year get out the interest of doing this because it becomes a hassle. Overstocked tanks require constant attention and many times help whereas an understocked tank can easily take care of itself. Tough to stomach the idea I know, especially with a smaller tank.

Ultimately your choice. You will always have time later to push it some once you get some experience behind you.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree 100%. Use the aqadvisor.com and see where things are at. Ditch the rainbows I would say. Personally, I love the dwarf honey gouramis. But try to keep your stocking at about 80-90% at most.


----------

